# Companion or fun dog shows in Kent



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a list of these shows in Kent for this year, and game fairs and Lurcher shows that anybody knows about please?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Game fairs will be advertised in Countryman's Weekly I think.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Fun dog show at Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Brompton, Gillingham, Kent ME7 5DQ
Saturday 11th May, entries from 10.00 judging from 11.00am.
Rosettes to 4th places, best in show and reserve best in show.
Trade stalls and refreshments available too.
For more information, email me on [email protected] - which is my school email address so will only be able to reply Monday - Friday!

All welcome, but dogs must be accompanied by a responsible adult.


----------



## ozzie dog (Feb 7, 2013)

findley said:


> Is there a list of these shows in Kent for this year, and game fairs and Lurcher shows that anybody knows about please?


I just found a list at Dog Show Central UK

We organise a huge Companion Dog Show at Paws in the Park 21 & 22 September at The Kent Showground Detling. Schedules to be announced shortly. Keep an eye on the website Welcome to Paws In The Park


----------

